# Οι ήρωες πολεμούν σαν Έλληνες (αλλά χωρίς τις λαθροχειρίες του ΥΠΕΞ)



## Earion (Nov 16, 2013)

Στο εξής δεν θα λέμε ότι οι Έλληνες πολεμούν σαν ήρωες, αλλά ότι οι ήρωες πολεμούν σαν Έλληνες.

Ή κάπως έτσι ... Πασίγνωστη ρήση του Τσώρτσιλ, που έχει συμβάλει όσο καμιά άλλη στην ικανοποίηση της εθνικής μας φιλοτιμίας και στην υπερτροφία της εθνικής μας αυτοεικόνας. Αλλά ... ειπώθηκε όντως αυτή η φράση; Από τον Τσώρτσιλ κι όχι από άλλον; Πότε και πού; Σε ποια συγκεκριμένη περίσταση (στη φάση του ελληνοϊταλικού πολέμου ή στη γερμανική εισβολή στην Ελλάδα); Είναι δήλωση στον τύπο, ομιλία στο κοινοβούλιο, ραδιοφωνικό σχόλιο ή κάτι άλλο;

Το ερώτημα συζητήθηκε στη Βικιπαίδεια (εδώ) και φαίνεται, πρώτον, ότι δεν υπάρχει παγιωμένη έκφραση στα αγγλικά, άρα αναφύεται η υποψία ότι η φράση γεννήθηκε στα ελληνικά κι από εκεί μεταφράστηκε στα αγγλικά, και δεύτερον, ότι αποδόθηκε κατά καιρούς και σε άλλους εκτός του Τσώρτσιλ.

Τεκμήριο προερχόμενο ειδικά από τον Τσώρτσιλ ή γενικά από τη Βρετανία δεν έχει βρεθεί. Στην Ελλάδα αποτελεί στοιχείο του εθνικού άυλου θησαυρού, πιστευτό ήδη από την επομένη της απελευθέρωσης, αν κρίνει κανείς από τη διάδοσή του δεξιά και αριστερά (εννοώ τις λέξεις με όλες τις σημασίες τους).

Η αμφιβολία θα είχε μείνει στο βρεφικό στάδιο, αν δεν έκανε την εμφάνισή του αυτό εδώ, που προσκομίστηκε ως τεκμήριο, και ικανοποίησε τους συντάκτες της Βικιπαίδειας τόσο που να κλείσσυν το θέμα:






Το βιντεάκι είναι αποσπασμένο από μεγαλύτερη σε διάρκεια ταινία, με τον ίδιο τίτλο («Οι ήρωες πολεμούν σαν Έλληνες»), παραγωγής της Υπηρεσίας Ιστορικού και Διπλωματικού Αρχείου του Υπουργείου Εξωτερικών. Η ταινία έγινε για την έκθεση που οργανώθηκε από το Αρχείο του ΥΠΕΞ το 2010 για να εορταστεί η συμπλήρωση των 70 χρόνων από την έναρξη του πολέμου για την Ελλάδα. Μπορείτε να δείτε την ταινία στον ιστότοπο της εφημερίδας Ναυτεμπορική, εδώ. Στο διάστημα 00:50 έως 01:20 ακούγεται κάποια φωνή να λέει In the Balkans our allies the Greeks have seen off the Italian army. Hence we will not say that Greeks fight like heroes, but we will say that heroes fight like Greeks, και να συνδέεται οπτικά με στιγμιότυπο του Τσώρτσιλ από την επίσκεψή του στην Αθήνα τα Χριστούγεννα του 1944, στα Δεκεμβριανά. Τη φράση επαναλαμβάνει στα ελληνικά ως κατακλείδα της ταινίας η Φωτεινή Τομαή (πρώην Κωνσταντοπούλου), διευθύντρια του αρχείου και υπεύθυνη για το κείμενο.

Ωστόσο δεν είναι διόλου δύσκολο να συγκρίνει κανείς τη φωνή που μιλά στην ταινία με την αυθεντική φωνή του Τσώρτσιλ, που υπάρχει σε χιλιάδες αποτυπώσεις [1, 2], και να διαπιστώσει ότι δεν είναι αληθινή. Πρόκειται, δυστυχώς, για κατασκεύασμα. (Δυστυχώς; Εδώ σηκώνει μεγάλη κουβέντα. Δικαιούται κανείς να ανασυστήνει «ιστορικά τεκμήρια», εννοείται πάντα με καλό σκοπό; Μήπως πρέπει να το δηλώνει; Τι κινδύνους δημιουργεί στη σημερινή κοινωνία της εικόνας και στη σημερινή ανεξέλεγκτη και άκριτη διάδοση κάθε είδους τεκμηρίων, με ή χωρίς εισαγωγικά, στον κυβερνοχώρο; ). Το ελάττωμα επισημαίνεται με οξύτατη παρατήρηση εδώ: *Is it true that Winston Churchill said 'Hence you will not say that Greeks fight like heroes but that heroes fight like Greeks'?* και ο καθένας καλείται να αποτιμήσει την *ηθική *αξία αυτού του διαβήματος. Προσωπικά δεν σας κρύβω ότι με ενόχλησε, ιδίως αυτή την εβδομάδα που τρέχει η τηλεοπτική διαφήμιση της _Καθημερινής _για την κυριακάτικη προσφορά της (που θα είναι τα απομνημονεύματα του Τσώρτσιλ —σε ποια μετάφραση άραγε; Την πρώτη μετάφραση την είχε κάνει ο Αντώνης Σαμαράκης), και η οποία βασίζεται στο εν λόγω βιντεάκι.

Τούτων λεχθέντων, ένα και μόνο πράγμα θα δώσει τη λύση: να ερευνηθούν τα αρχεία της πολεμικής περιόδου, είτε το αρχείο του Τσώρτσιλ είτε τα αρχεία του ΜπιΜπιΣί, για την ανεύρεση του αυθεντικού.

Εγώ επιχείρησα κάτι εντελώς επιπόλαια λίγο πριν τα γράψω αυτά, και βρήκα αυτήν εδώ την αναφορά, η οποία παραπέμπει στην εφημερίδα _Guardian _(_Manchester Guardian_, όπως λεγόταν τότε), στο φύλλο της 19ης Απριλίου 1941. Αναζήτησα στο ψηφιακό αρχείο της εφημερίδας, στα φύλλα από 17 μέχρι 20 Απριλίου, την επίμαχη φράση, αλλά σκόνταψα στο ότι το πλήρες κείμενο δίνεται μόνο σε συνδρομητές: δείτε εδώ. Αναρωτιέμαι, μήπως μπορεί κάποιος από τους θαμώνες να προχωρήσει στα ενδότερα; Θα μπορούσε να είναι ο τυχερός που θα λύσει ένα εθνικό αίνιγμα.

Υ.Γ. (της επόμενης μέρας) Την καχυποψία μου επιτείνει το γεγονός ότι στην αναζήτηση όλο και ξεπηδούν κάποιοι «λαγοί», που μας στέλνουν σε μάταιο κυνήγι (wild chase): Για παράδειγμα, εδώ, σε άρθρο του Δημήτρη Σιατόπουλου, με τίτλο «Ο θρύλος του Σαράντα: η εύκλεια του ηρωισμού και ο απολογισμός της δόξας» (_Νέα Εστία_, τεύχ. 1568, 1 Νοεμβρίου 1992, σ. 1468), προβάλλεται η εκδοχή ότι ο Τσώρτσιλ είπε την περίφημη φράση ως (καταληκτήρια, υποθέτω) κορωνίδα σε λόγο του στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Μπρίστολ. Όντως, είναι αλήθεια ότι ο Τσώρτσιλ βρέθηκε στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Μπρίστολ τις κρίσιμες εκείνες μέρες του Απριλίου του 1941. Ήταν πρύτανης (chancellor) του πανεπιστημίου (από το 1929 μέχρι το θάνατό του το 1965) και με την ιδιότητά του αυτή επισκέφθηκε την πόλη του Μπρίστολ και το πανεπιστήμιο, για να απονείμει σε τρεις εξέχουσες προσωπικότητες τον τίτλο και το πιστοποιητικό του επίτιμου διδάκτορα. Η τελετή έγινε στις 12 Απριλίου, Κυριακή του Πάσχα, την επομένη ενός ανελέητου βομβαρδισμού από τους Γερμανούς. Η περιγραφή που κάνει ο Σιατόπουλος για το ηρωικό πνεύμα που κυριαρχούσε, με τον απλό λαό της Βρετανίας να αντιμετωπίζει με καρτερικότητα τα δεινά του μπλιτς, ισχύει στο ακέραιο. Υπάρχει και σχετικό βιντεάκι από τα επίκαιρα της εποχής. Εκεί που σκαλώνει το πράγμα είναι ότι έχει καταγραφεί και ο λόγος που απήγγειλε ο Τσώρτσιλ σε αυτή την περίσταση, σε ειδική έκδοση μεσούντος του πολέμου (_The Unrelenting Struggle: War Speeches by the Right Hon. Winston S. Churchill_. Boston: Little, Brown and Company, 1942), που συγκέντρωσε όλους τους λόγους του. Ο λόγος του είναι συντομότατος και μπορώ να τον παραθέσω άνετα εδώ. Όποιος θέλει να διαβάσει το πρωτότυπο, ας κάνει κλικ εδώ:

*A University Ceremony*

MR. CHURCHILL, AS CHANCELLOR OF BRISTOL UNIVERSITY, CONFERRED THE HONORARY DEGREE OF DOCTOR OF LAWS ON MR. JOHN G. WINANT, UNITED STATES AMBASSADOR TO GREAT BRITAIN, DR. J. B. CONANT, PRESIDENT OF HARVARD UNIVERSITY, AND MR. R. G. MENZIES, PRIME MINISTER OF AUSTRALIA. APRIL 12, 1941

HERE we are gathered in academic robes to go through a ceremonial and repeat formulas associated with the giving of university degrees. Many of those here to-day have been all night at their posts, and all have been under the fire of the enemy in heavy and protracted bombardment That you should gather in this way is a mark of fortitude and phlegm, of a courage and detachment from material affairs worthy of all that we have learned to believe of ancient Rome or of modern Greece.

I go about the country whenever I can escape for a few hours or for a day from my duty at headquarters, and I see the damage done by the enemy attacks; but I also see side by side with the devastation and amid the ruins quiet, confident, bright, and smiling eyes, beaming with a consciousness of being associated with a cause far higher and wider than any human or personal issue. I see the spirit of an unconquerable people. I see a spirit bred in freedom, nursed in a tradition which has come down to us through the centuries, and which will surely at this moment, this turning-point in the history of the world, enable us to bear our part in such a way that none of our race who come after us will have any reason to cast reproach upon their sires.

Mr. Winant is the interpreter of the great Republic to us, and he is our interpreter and friend, sending back his messages across the ocean to them. Through him and other distinguished representatives of the United States who are with us to-day, including Mr. Harriman, we make another tie with the illustrious President of the United States, and with the executive of that vast community, at a time when great matters of consequence to all the world are being resolved. It has been to me an honour which will stand out in my twelve years' tenure of office as your Chancellor to confer this degree upon Mr. Winant.

In Dr. Conant, who is, much to his regret, not with us to-day, we have a figure widely and deeply respected throughout the United States, and particularly among the youth who attend Harvard University, holding up a clear beacon light for young men of honour and courage.

Mr. Menzies brings with him the strong assurance of the Australian Commonwealth that they will, with us, go through this long, fierce, dire struggle to the victorious end. It is, indeed, a marvellous fact that Australia and New Zealand, who are separated from us and from Europe, with all its passions and quarrels, by the great ocean spaces, should send their manhood and scatter their wealth upon this world cause. No law, no constitution, no bond or treaty pledges them to spend a shilling or send a man.

We welcome Mr. Menzies here. He has sat with us in Cabinet. He has seen every aspect of our life at home. And he is going back presently by the United States to Australia. Much will have happened by the time he returns there. Australian and New Zealand troops may well be in contact with the enemy to-day. There, to the classic scenes of the ancient lands of Greece, they will bring the valour of the sons of the Southern Cross.

Το πειστήριο είναι αδιάψευστο. Λόγος για την Ελλάδα γίνεται σε δύο σημεία: στην αρχή υπαινικτικά και στο τέλος με ευθεία αναφορά στη συμμετοχή των Αυστραλών στην κοινή προσπάθεια. Η επίμαχη φράση απουσιάζει.

Βγαίνοντας στο προαύλιο μετά την τελετή, βγήκε και η απαραίτητη φωτογραφία.







*Bristol at War 1941 - Winston Churchill*

The Prime Minister Bristol University Easter Sunday 1941. The University's reputation grew steadily throughout the 1930s, helped in no small way by the appointment of Winston Churchill as its third Chancellor in 1929. It became known as an institution with formidable academic strengths and an unshakeable commitment to quality —characteristics that are just as apparent now.
"He did not always receive a warm welcome to the city". 1941: The infamous Good Friday air raids on Bristol see more destruction in the centre of the city plus major damage to Knowle, Hotwells and Filton.The last air raid on Bristol is on April 25, 1941, when Brislington, Bedminster and Knowle are badly hit. Prime Minister Winston Churchill visits the devastated city on April 12,1941 and is booed by crowds amid rumours that the city’s air defences are not being properly managed.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2013)

Μπράβο. Ήθελα να το κάνω κι εγώ θέμα, είχα πέσει και στο 25λεπτο φιλμάκι («Οι Ήρωες πολεμούν σαν Έλληνες») εδώ, είδα και το παρακάτω σχόλιο στο στημένο βιντεάκι:

According to CHURCHILL ARCHIVES CENTRE, Churchill College Cambridge UK, this quotation was never said by Churchill. 

Σε αυτό το βιβλίο διαβάζουμε:
The newspaper the Manchester Guardian on April 19, 1941, wrote the following:
_From now on we won't claim that the Greeks fight like heroes, but that heroes fight like Greeks_.

Προσοχή, δεν λέει ότι το είπε ο Τσόρτσιλ.

Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι δεν υπάρχει τεκμηρίωση, αλλά για να αποδείξουμε ότι ποτέ δεν ελέχθη θα πρέπει να βρούμε ποιος πρωτοέγραψε το ψέμα και να δείξουμε ότι αυτός δεν είχε καμιά πηγή. Πιθανότατα το έγραψε η Γκάρντιαν και κάποιος στην πορεία τού έβαλε και την υπογραφή του Τσόρτσιλ. Και κάποια κυρία ήρθε να προσθέσει και τη «φωνή» του.


----------



## sarant (Nov 17, 2013)

Καταπληκτική δουλειά, Εαρίωνα και Νίκελ. Το ξέρετε ότι θα σας το κλέψω, έτσι;


----------



## Earion (Nov 17, 2013)

Θα ήθελα όμως προηγουμένως να είχαμε ολόκληρο το φιλμάκι του Ιστορικού Αρχείου του ΥΠΕΞ, με τα γράμματα της αρχής ή του τέλους, που θα στηρίζουν την τεκμηρίωση. Μήπως δηλαδή υποστηρίζει ότι το ηχητικό τεκμήριο είναι από το τάδε οπτικοακουστικό αρχείο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 18, 2013)

Παλιότερα που το είχα ψάξει κι εγώ στα ίδια είχα καταλήξει, αλλά δεν είχα καταφέρει να βρω το άρθρο της Γκάρντιαν. Το ότι δεν το είχε πει κάποιος σαν τον Τσώρτσιλ είναι εμφανές σε όποιον έχει δει πώς έβλεπαν οι Άγγλοι τη συμμετοχή των συμμάχων τους στον Β' ΠΠ εκείνη την περίοδο. Ο Τσώρτσιλ ήταν σπουδαίος ρήτορας, αλλά οι λόγοι του σκοπό είχαν την εμψύχωση του βρετανικού λαού, όχι τους επαίνους για τους άλλους, οπότε αν είχε πει/ γράψει ποτέ τίποτα τέτοιο θα το είχε κάνει πολύ πολύ αργότερα κι όχι το '41. 

Βεβαίως το αν το είπε ο Χ ή ο Υ δεν έχει σημασία, κάποιος το είπε και άρεσε. Το πρόβλημα αρχίζει να γίνεται πρόβλημα όταν εμφανίζονται φιλμάκια με δήθεν τη φωνή του Τσώρτσιλ (κάνει μπαμ ότι δεν είναι) κι όταν κατασκευάζονται πηγές. Όχι από δόλο, βέβαια, όπως θα πούνε ίσως οι διάφοροι με ψύχωση να μεγαλοποιούν κάθε τι- δεν πιστεύω στο δόλο. Από αφέλεια και από τσαπατσουλιά (Μήτσο, να κοιτάξουμε το αρχείο να δούμε αν ειπώθηκε αυτό. Έλα ρε Γιάννη, τι να ψάχνουμε τώρα, αφού μου το είπε ο δάσκαλος στο δημοτικό. Αλήθεια είναι. Δεν πάμε για κανά καφεδάκι καλύτερα).


----------



## SBE (Nov 18, 2013)

Earion said:


> Θα ήθελα όμως προηγουμένως να είχαμε ολόκληρο το φιλμάκι του Ιστορικού Αρχείου του ΥΠΕΞ, με τα γράμματα της αρχής ή του τέλους, που θα στηρίζουν την τεκμηρίωση. Μήπως δηλαδή υποστηρίζει ότι το ηχητικό τεκμήριο είναι από το τάδε οπτικοακουστικό αρχείο.



Εάριε, είναι εμφανές ότι το ηχητικό είναι ηθοποιός που μιμείται τον τρόπο ομιλίας του Τσώρτσιλ. Ο Τσώρτσιλ ήταν λίγο ψευδός και έκανε όταν μίλαγε έναν θόρυβο σα να προσπαθούσε να αναπνεύσει και να καταπιεί το σάλιο του ταυτόχρονα, κι αυτό δεν ακούγεται στο φιλμάκι. Επίσης, ο ηθοποιός μιμείται την προφορά της εποχής, αλλά σε μερικές λέξεις του ξεφεύγει και στην αρχή εμένα μου φάνηκε σαν Αυστραλός. 
Δεδομένου ότι Αυστραλούς στην Ελλάδα βρίσκεις, είναι πολύ πιθανό να πρόκειται για Αυστραλό ηθοποιό που τον προσλάβανε για να διαβάσει το κείμενο αυτό.


----------



## Earion (Nov 19, 2013)

Ακούσατε ακούσατε!
Επειδή, όπως είναι σε όλους γνωστό, η Λεξιλογία ποτέ δεν κοιμάται, το παράρτημά μας στη Μεγάλη Βρετανία, υπό τη στιβαρή διεύθυνση της SBE, ανέλαβε δράση και η αναζήτηση είχε αποτέλεσμα.

_Manchester Guardian_, 18 Απριλίου 1941, σ. 6:






Προσέξτε τη διατύπωση: It was rightly said that “people will not say anymore that the Greeks fight like heroes, but heroes fight like Greeks.” Yet other heroes fresh from their victories in Africa are fighting at their side.

Έχουμε ένα ασφαλές τεκμήριο για την εμφάνιση της φράσης (και μάλιστα terminus ante). Αλλά το παιδί εξακολουθεί να παραμένει χωρίς πατέρα.

Και βεβαίως, αφού έχουμε την αγγλική έκφραση, που είναι όσο το δυνατόν πλησιέστερη στο πρωτότυπο, το θεωρώ άλλη μια απόδειξη ότι το βιντεάκι του ΥΠΕΞ είναι νόθο.

Με πολλές ευχαριστίες στην SBE.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2013)

+1, SBE! Κύδος!

Λοιπόν, η αναζήτηση στα γκουγκλοβιβλία για τη φράση "heroes fight like Greeks" δίνει πολλά βιβλία που χρησιμοποιούν τη φράση ακόμη και ως τίτλο, ενώ ορισμένα δίνουν και κάποια στοιχεία περισσότερα για το πού θα μπορούσαμε να αναζητήσουμε τη φράση. Π.χ., εδώ (The Shakespearean International Yearbook, 8th Edition, Special Section, European Shakespeares) υπάρχει στις σελ. 33-34 το εξής, που εντοπίζει τη φράση σε ομιλία του Τσόρτσιλ στα τέλη του 1940, αρχές 1941:



Σύμφωνα με το βιβλίο _Running With Pheidippides: Stylianos Kyriakides : The Miracle Marathoner_ πάλι, η φράση ίσως έγινε γνωστή στην Ελλάδα όταν την δημοσίευσαν οι εφημερίδες με την ευκαιρία της επίσκεψης του Τσόρτσιλ στην Αθήνα, το 1944 (σελ. 124).


----------



## sarant (Nov 19, 2013)

Αν βρω όρεξη, θα φυλλομετρήσω τις εφημερίδες της εποχής, αλλά δεν το υπόσχομαι. Πάντως, αν την είχε πει ο Τσόρτσιλ τη φράση στα τέλη του 1940, ή αν είχε γραφτεί ότι την είχε πει, οι εφημερίδες θα το έγραφαν αμέσως, τα νέα αυτά διαδίδονταν. Παράδειγμα, όταν ο Βάρναλης έγραψε κάτι επαινετικό για τον Σαρλό (που είχε κάνει μια δωρεά στην αγωνιζόμενη Ελλάδα), ο Σαρλό το έμαθε και απάντησε, και οι ελληνικές εφημερίδες το δημοσίεψαν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2013)

Εδώ όμως, _The two faces of Greece: a civilization of 7.000 years_, Irene Economides - 1996 - Σελίδα 132, έχουμε την πρώτη πηγή που το αποδίδει σε άλλον: συγκεκριμένα, στον Γιαν Σματς — και με σωστή παραπομπή στον Μάντσεστερ Γκάρντιαν:

[...] The President of South Africa Jan Smuts said then: "Till now we used to say that the Greeks fight like heroes, henceforth we shall say that heroes fight like Greeks". (Manchester Guardian 19-4-41). [...]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2013)

Και εδώ, κάποιος έχει συνοψίσει και προχωρήσει την έρευνά του ένα βήμα πιο μακριά (αλλά ο σύνδεσμος που δίνει στο σχολικό δίκτυο δεν οδηγεί πουθενά).


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2013)

Η συνέχεια εδώ:

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Συζήτη...BA.CE.B1.CE.B9_.CE.AE.CF.81.CF.89.CE.B5.CF.82


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2013)

Πάντως ούτε ο εκεί σύνδεσμος προς το ΥπΕΠΘ με την αποδοση στον αποδίδει την φράση στον "Francis Noel-Baker, Άγγλο βουλευτή, 1940" λειτουργεί.


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2013)

Το βέβαιο είναι ότι τη φράση δεν την είπε ο Τσώρτσιλ ή κάποιος άλλος επιφανής Άγγλος ή ξένος ιδιαίτερα γνωστός στους αναγνώστες, γιατί τότε η Γκάρντιαν θα έλεγε "είχε δίκιο ο Τσώρτσιλ όταν έλεγε..." Πιο πιθανό μου φαίνεται να είναι φράση που ειπώθηκε σε κάποια παρέα, την άκουσε ο αρθρογράφος και την αντέγραψε. 

Δυστυχώς για εμάς, ο Φράνσις Νόελ-Μπέικερ πέθανε πριν μερικά χρόνια κι έτσι δεν μπορούμε να επικοινωνήσουμε μαζί του να τον ρωτήσουμε. Όμως, άσχετα από το τι λέει ο μύθος, από το '40 και μετά ο ΦΝΜ ήταν στο στρατό και πολεμούσε (συγκεκριμένα στην κατασκοπία), οπότε δεν είχε κανένα δημόσιο βήμα για να κάνει τέτοιες δηλώσεις. 

Κοιτάζοντας την αρθρογραφία της εποχής είδα κάμποσα επαινετικά για την Ελλάδα αλλά οι έπαινοι είναι κυρίως για την ελληνική ηγεσία και γενικά λένε για ήρωες και ηρωισμούς. Όχι πως αυτό λέει τίποτα. Μπορεί να μου ξέφυγε τίποτα κρίσιμο και σημαντικό. Όμως, εκεί κάπου σκέφτηκα κάτι άλλο: μήπως η φράση εμφανίζεται στην επίσημη (δημόσια) αλληλογραφία μεταξύ κρατών; Τα διάφορα τηλεγραφήματα μεταξύ κυβερνήσεων με συγχαρητήρια κλπ περιέχουν διάφορες μεγαλοστομίες και πομπώδεις εκφράσεις. Βέβαια σε αυτή την περίπτωση, όπως ειπώθηκε πιο πάνω, θα το είχαν δημοσιεύσει αμέσως οι εφημερίδες της εποχής. Εκτός αν ειπώθηκε την εποχή που η ελληνική κυβέρνηση ήταν ανάμεσα στη νότια και τη βόρεια Αφρική και ο αθηναϊκός τύπος ήταν ελεγχόμενος από τους Γερμανούς.
Το μυστήριο παραμένει για την ώρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2013)

Πάντως είναι γνωστό ότι ο Σματς θεωρείτο φιλέλληνας (νομίζω ότι ήταν προσωπικός φίλος της Φρειδερίκης, αλλά δεν παίρνω όρκο ότι θυμάμαι καλά) και στο βιογραφικό του, στη βίκη, βλέπουμε ότι η Ελλάδα του απένειμε δύο παράσημα. Θα μπορούσε να το έχει πει αυτός στη βουλή (κάποιοι τον θεωρούσαν διάδοχο του Τσόρτσιλ για την πολεμική προσπάθεια, πάντα σύμφωνα με το πιο πάνω βιογραφικό του στη βίκη), να το άκουσε ο Μπέικερ και να το θύμισε στον Τσόρτσιλ, που το ξαναείπε και το πιστώθηκε στην Αθήνα του 1944.


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2013)

Ίσως. Από την άλλη ο Νόελ Μπέικερ ήταν τότε 20 χρονών (γεννημένος το 1920) και στο μέτωπο. Το πιο πιθανό είναι να μίλαγε με τον Τσώρτσιλ και τον Σματς ο πατέρας του, όχι ο ίδιος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2013)

Κι εγώ, τον πατέρα υπέθεσα.


----------



## Earion (Jan 17, 2014)

Ολόκληρη η ταινία εδώ, με αγγλικούς υποτίτλους, και παραγωγής 2009. Στα γράμματα του τέλους (στο 23:30) δηλώνεται υπεύθυνος ιστορικών ηχητικών αρχείων (historic sound documents) ο Γιώργος Παπαδάκης.


----------



## Earion (Jan 21, 2014)

*Ο Τσώρτσιλ για τους Έλληνες
*
 Κύριε διευθυντά

Ο Β΄ Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος ξεκίνησε για την Ελλάδα στις 28 Οκτωβρίου 1940 με την επίδοση του τελεσιγράφου από τον Γκράτσι και τη γενναία απόρριψή του από τον Ιωάννη Μεταξά. Η συνέχεια που εκτυλίχθηκε στα βουνά της Αλβανίας προκάλεσε έκπληξη σε όλο τον κόσμο και πρωτίστως στη Βρετανία, η οποία είχε προβλέψει διά στόματος Ήντεν «ότι σύντομα και αυτή θα υπέκυπτε στον Άξονα». Οι νικηφόρες μάχες των Ελλήνων απετέλεσαν ένα σπουδαίο όπλο στα χέρια της βρετανικής ηγεσίας την ώρα που ο λαός της στέναζε κάτω από τους γερμανικούς βομβαρδισμούς και μετρούσε καθημερινά εκατοντάδες νεκρούς. Η ανάγκη ενίσχυσης του φρονήματος στα βρετανικά μετόπισθεν, αλλά και η ανάγκη συνέχισης της ελληνικής αντίστασης, που την ώρα αυτή εξυπηρετούσε τη Βρετανία, δρομολόγησε μια γιγαντιαία εκστρατεία προπαγάνδας με αντικείμενο τις ελληνικές νίκες. Πέρα από τις αναφορές στον βρετανικό Τύπο, τις γελοιογραφίες για τον Μουσολίνι και εξυμνούσαν τον Έλληνα μαχητή, τις αφίσες και τις εκπομπές του BBC, η εκστρατεία προπαγάνδας, που εκπορευόταν από το υπουργείο Πληροφοριών (Ministry of Infomration-MOI), έδωσε ιδιαίτερο βάρος και στις αναφορές προς τη «φίλη Ελλάδα», υψηλών προσώπων όπως αυτές του Βρετανού βασιλιά και του πρωθυπουργού Ουίνστον Τσώρτσιλ. Η πρώτη ενθαρρυντική αναφορά από τον Τσώρτσιλ «θα σας παράσχουμε όλη τη δυνατή βοήθεια μαχόμενοι εναντίον του κοινού εχθρού και θα μοιραστούμε την κοινή μας νίκη» φτάνει την πρώτη μέρα του πολέμου και δημοσιεύεται στον ελληνικό Τύπο με ενθουσιώδη σχόλια. Ακολουθούν και αλλά μηνύματα θαυμασμού. Το σπουδαιότερο μήνυμα είναι η διαπίστωση του Τσώρτσιλ: «Στο εξής δεν θα λέμε ότι οι Έλληνες πολεμούν σαν ήρωες, αλλά ότι οι ήρωες πολεμούν σαν Έλληνες», όπως αποτυπώνεται και στην _Καθημερινή _της Κυριακής, όπου ανακοινώνεται η σημαντική προσφορά διάθεσης από την εφημερίδα σας της Ιστορίας του Β΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου γραμμένη από τον Τσώρτσιλ. Ωστόσο, θα ήθελα να κάνω μία επισήμανση. Στην εκπόνηση μιας ενδελεχούς έρευνας που έκανα για τη «Βρετανική προπαγάνδα στον Ελληνοϊταλικό πόλεμο» δεν κατάφερα να εντοπίσω σε ομιλίες και επιστολές του Τσώρτσιλ για την Ελλάδα τον καιρό του πολέμου τη συγκεκριμένη αναφορά, αλλά ούτε και τη δημοσίευσή της στον ελληνικό Τύπο της εποχής. Σε δευτερογενείς πηγές αναφέρεται αόριστα ότι προέρχεται από εκπομπή του BBC το 1942, καθώς επίσης και ότι είχε δημοσιευθεί σε βρετανική εφημερίδα τον Απρίλιο 1941. Θα επιθυμούσα πράγματι να μάθω, αν κάποιος γνωρίζει, την αρχειακή πηγή της «ένδοξης» αυτής ρήσης, καθώς κάθε φορά που την ακούω ή τη βλέπω γραμμένη αναρωτιέμαι για την «προέλευσή της».

*Μαρίνα Πετράκη*

Καθημερινή 20 Νοεμβρίου 2013

 *Για τη φράση του Tσώρτσιλ

*Kύριε διευθυντά

Mετά την τεκμηριωμένη επιστολή της κ. M. Πετράκη στις 21 Nοεμβρίου, αλλά και του κ. Γ. Kακεπάκη στις 12 Δεκεμβρίου για την πατρότητα της περίφημης φράσης «Στο εξής δεν θα λέμε ότι οι Έλληνες πολεμούν σαν ήρωες, αλλά ότι οι ήρωες πολεμούν σαν Έλληνες», θα ήθελα με τη σειρά μου να προσθέσω κάτι στην επιχειρούμενη διερεύνηση. Σε μια σημείωσή μου με ημερομηνία Tετάρτη 16 Φεβρουαρίου 2011 έχω γράψει ότι πατέρας της φράσης αυτής δεν είναι ο Tσώρτσιλ, όπως και εγώ έως τότε πίστευα, αλλά ο στρατηγός Γιαν Σματς, ηγέτης εκείνη την εποχή της Nότιας Aφρικής και αναγνωρισμένος φιλέλληνας, προς τιμήν του οποίου μάλιστα η οδός Bουκουρεστίου είχε πάρει το όνομά του στα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια. Aπό ποιο έντυπο είχα πάρει την πληροφορία αυτή δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς. Kάτι μου λέει όμως ότι πολύ πιθανόν να τη διάβασα σε σχετικό δημοσίευμα της _Kαθημερινής _εκείνες τις ημέρες.

Mιχάλης Kυριακόπουλος

Καθημερινή 18 Ιανουαρίου 2014


----------



## mono_aekara (Jun 14, 2014)

Γεια σας, 

Είχα διαβάσει πριν καιρό την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτησή σας και τη θυμήθηκα σήμερα καθώς κατα τύχη εντόπισα ένα ακόμη στοιχείο. Μελετώντας το άρθρο του γάλλου ιστορικού F. Bédarida, "Le général de Gaulle, la France libre et la Grèce1940-1941", _Revue historique_ 1994 σελ. 377-391 (διαθέσιμο εδώ http://visualiseur.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/bpt6k5621198c) βρήκα στη σελίδα 387 ότι η γαλλική εκδοχή της περίφημης φράσης αποδίδεται στον Jean Marin (αντιστασιακό ψευδώνυμο του Yves Morvan) και ακούστηκε για πρώτη φορά σε εκπομπή του BBC της 14ης Μαρτίου 1941: 

_On ne dira plus "Les Grecs se battent comme des héros". Le monde dit déjà: "Les héros se battaient comme des Grecs"_
Δηλαδή: _Δε θα λέμε πια "οι Έλληνες πολεμούν σαν ήρωες". Ο κόσμος λέει ήδη: "Οι ήρωες πολεμούσαν σαν Έλληνες". _ 

Αν και ο πατέρας της φράσης δεν μπορεί και πάλι να εντοπιστεί, βλέπουμε ότι η φράση κυκλοφορούσε ήδη (τουλάχιστον μεταξύ των προσώπων που είχαν σχέση με τις υπηρεσίες προπαγάνδας των συμμάχων) αρκετά πριν (ανα)δημοσιευτεί στην εφημερίδα του Μάντσεστερ. Επίσης, αν η αρχική πηγή ήταν ο Τσώρτσιλ, δε θα είχε αποσιωπηθεί από τον Marin.


----------



## Earion (Jun 16, 2014)

Πολύ καλό! Ευχαριστούμε.
Και καλώς ήλθες. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2014)

Και φυσικά, αφού στήσαμε ήδη έναν μύθο, γιατί να μην τον οδηγήσουμε στον εξευτελισμό;







Το επίσημο σλόγκαν της εθνικής ομάδας ποδοσφαίρου για το μουντιάλ της Βραζιλίας. Το σχόλιο του ιστότοπου από όπου πήρα την εικόνα (και είναι ανελέητος στη βαθμολογία που δίνει): 

*Greece*
Official slogan: “Heroes Play Like Greeks”
WorldViews grade: D
Comments: Forgive WorldViews’s bias, but we cannot forget the eyesore that was Greece’s unlikely victory in the Euro 2004 tournament, where they defended and dulled their opponents to submission. Sure, it was a dogged performance — but it was more soul-crushing than heroic.
Suggested fix: “No one needs to bail us out!”

Αναρωτιέται κανείς τι ήρωες ζούσαν στην Κολομβία...


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2014)

Το θλιβερόν του μικρομεγαλισμού δεν είναι η βαθμολογία που δίνει κάποιος ιστότοπος, αλλά που, με κάτι τέτοια, γελάμε εμείς με τον εαυτό μας.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 16, 2014)

Και αν παίζουν όπως έπαιξαν το Σάββατο, τότε βγαίνουμε και τραγουδάμε: "We don't need another hero..."


----------



## Earion (Oct 29, 2022)

Από το ιστολόγιο του Ν. Σαραντάκου, σε χτεσινό αφιέρωμα, αποσπώ φωτογραφία που επιβεβαιώνει την αναφορά στον Ζαν Μαρέν.






(Συμβολή του σχολιαστή BLOG Ο,ΤΙ ΝΑ 'ΝΑΙ)


----------

